# Trailer Bunks



## JappyFish (Mar 1, 2014)

Looking for a cost effective solution to give my trailer bunks some new carpet. 

Is it better to buy the carpet and DIY or just buy all new bunks?


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

JappyFish said:


> Looking for a cost effective solution to give my trailer bunks some new carpet.
> 
> Is it better to buy the carpet and DIY or just buy all new bunks?


Try Home Depot. They have grey indoor/outdoor carpet sold by the yard and it works great for bunks. Did mine over about 3 years ago and it's holding up great. Most important thing is to use stainless staples when you re-do the bunks.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

If the wood is still good, a re-carpet would be least expensive.

If the wood is shot, making new bunks and carpeting yourself would be less expensive than paying someone.


----------

